# What is best for RV Roof Repair



## nathanalex

What seems to be the perfect solution when we talk about RV Roof Repair?

EPDM Coatings


----------



## AWConsulting

I don't know about perfect but I have seen SPF and coating used to roof trailers. It seems to work pretty well. At least here in CA.


----------



## jimsonburg

RV Roof Repair Made Easy with Liquid Roof or EPDM Liquid Rubber! Traditionally Liquid Roof has been used for EPDM RV Roof Repair. RV Roof Repair using Liquid roof is also possible for metal and fiberglass RV Roofs.


----------



## MrConcepts

Eternabond is the best way to fix RV roof leaks. I've use it a lot on my Coachman so I wouldn't have to take it in to the dealer.


----------



## seoforu

I will go with Rv roof repair kits which includes RV rubber roof repair, waterproof roof repair, sealants, installation kits and emergency patch kits.

Professional Certified Roofing Contractors


----------



## coolfirehotice

RV roofs are the most important part. It should be take care in the same way as other home roofs. Well I always believe in precaution rather than treatment. RV roofs must be cleaned before the start of rainy season. Metal and rubber are the two types of roofing materials whichare generally advisable.


----------



## PTROOFING

We coat Mobile Homes all the time using Mule-Hide A -320 Acrylic Elastomeric Coating. We use A-200 flashing cement for all penetrations.
http://www.mulehide.com/product/eac.aspx?Graphic=CONT

Your local Lowes has similar products a bit cheaper in price.

They are bright white coatings.

They are easily applied with a standard paint roller.


----------



## 1985gt

Here is what I did on mine. Since previous owners used all kinds of unknow products I used TPO. Cover the whole thing, just like a real roof. Should have any problems for along time.


----------



## coolfirehotice

TPO is gaining popularity as it is offers great resistance to ultraviolet, ozone and chemical exposure. Also the life of the TPO is more as compared to others


----------



## 1985gt

If you do use a coating make sure its a high quality one. I would shy way from the "home Depot" and other box store coatings. Try a Top Coat product or others along that line. I dont know if i would be so keen on just doing the seams or repairs I would coat the whole roof. It isnt much more work and will last longer, IMHO. When using a coating make sure to clean clean clean!


----------



## PTROOFING

1985gt said:


> If you do use a coating make sure its a high quality one. I would shy way from the "home Depot" and other box store coatings. Try a Top Coat product or others along that line. I dont know if i would be so keen on just doing the seams or repairs I would coat the whole roof. It isnt much more work and will last longer, IMHO. When using a coating make sure to clean clean clean!


Correct you are. Clean first. My ex-wife's parents live in a mobile home which has a metal roof with aluminum coatings and asphalt cement eveywhere. they had multiple leaks. We used and elastomeric cement on all seams with polyester fabric. Let dry. Retured the next day, applied primer/sealer, then 2 coats of elastomeric coating. 

We used this:

http://nationwidecoatings.com/prod07a.htm (7540) Permapatch

http://nationwidecoatings.com/prod09.htm (7595) Permabond Primer

http://nationwidecoatings.com/prod10.htm (7530) Permakote Plus

No roof leaks and its been 4 yrs.

We had enough product left over from a previous job to use on this mobile home. Works the best!

Mule-Hide products eliminate the primer phase, but I'd still apply 2 applications of coating. 1 on the first day, the 2nd a day or two after.


----------



## buildpinnacle

PTROOFING said:


> We coat Mobile Homes all the time using Mule-Hide A -320 Acrylic Elastomeric Coating. We use A-200 flashing cement for all penetrations.
> http://www.mulehide.com/product/eac.aspx?Graphic=CONT
> 
> Your local Lowes has similar products a bit cheaper in price.
> 
> They are bright white coatings.
> 
> They are easily applied with a standard paint roller.


I've never seen a commercial grade coating sold at a big box store around here. The closest thing I've seen at HD is Henry solarflex 287 which is half a coating at best. Mulehide is a product private labeled by ABC Supply. They also have a line of single ply. IMO, the best way to remedy rv roof problems is to put a new white epdm roof on or tpo and term bar the edges.


----------



## 1985gt

buildpinnacle said:


> I've never seen a commercial grade coating sold at a big box store around here. The closest thing I've seen at HD is Henry solarflex 287 which is half a coating at best. Mulehide is a product private labeled by ABC Supply. They also have a line of single ply. IMO, the best way to remedy rv roof problems is to put a new white epdm roof on or tpo and term bar the edges.


 
The Menards here sales Mulehide EPDM, have no idea about coatings since we buy our material from a supply house. But yes skip the coatings and single ply it. white looks best we have done some in black EPDM. On my personal one I only used term bar on the front and back, the sides I just reattached the awning rail. Looks good and will not expect any leaks for a long time.


----------



## BrianMcCallister

RV Roof repair doesn't have to be a hassle when you have the right products. Roof damage has been a common problem in all RV's and campers, but this all can be prevented.Liquid Roof repair is perfect for all of your RV roof repair and RV roof leaks repair needs. Motor homes and RV leaks repair and maintenance is an essential step in guaranteeing the long life of your investment.


----------

